# Dirty Feet



## Lily (Jan 22, 2010)

My little boy seems to enjoy getting his feeties kinda dirty. I try to use a damp cloth to clean any excess off but he just hates being touched with the water.  Any suggestions? Am I better to leave it until it completely dries off and comes off itself?


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

Sometimes I give our hedgehogs a foot bath. I put just enough water in the kitchen sink for a hedgehog to walk around in and let it soak off! I also sometimes use an old toothbrush (or my fingers) to gently get the poo crust off. Then they have nice clean feet!

That reminds me, I promised Artemis I would trim her nails tonight... She's not excited about it, but she needs it! I tell my hedgehogs that nail trims will help them run faster. I don't know if they believe me!


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't think that the poo will flake off once it dries. Your best bet is to either give him a foot bath, or soak a towel in very warm water, put that in the sink/tub, and let him walk on it. Treats might help encourage him to walk around. After the warm water loosens it up you can rub off the worst with your hand or a spare toothbrush.


----------



## ginaalexia (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm not an expert on hedgehogs but I think the above responses are right on target. The first time I took hedgie in he had the longest nails imaginable. I've read that putting in them in a little bit of water will get them to uncurl and stay uncurled long enough to get his nails clipped or clean his feet. I don't enjoy doing it often because he moves around a lot and I feel I might break his itty bitty leg. The towel idea sound like a good one.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Welcome to the lovely world of Poopy Boots!

I usually can get it off with a non-scented babywipe but in extreme boot cases, I do the standard footy wash with a toothbrush. I find that letting the feet soak in the luke-warm water for a few minutes makes the toothbrush work like a charm.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Stephanie76 said:


> Welcome to the lovely world of Poopy Boots!
> 
> I usually can get it off with a non-scented babywipe but in extreme boot cases, I do the standard footy wash with a toothbrush. I find that letting the feet soak in the luke-warm water for a few minutes makes the toothbrush work like a charm.


And if she's mad at her honey, she uses* his* toothbrush. :lol:

This reminds me, I have GOT to trim Whyte's nails tonight. He never has poopy-boots 'cause he potties everywhere BUT the wheel. Not sure which is worse, the nasty poopy wheel and poopy boots of Riley or the poop all around the cage from Whyte.

I feel waiting for it to dry off and fall off would be uncomfortable for the hedgie. Sort of like when dogs get mud inbetween their toes so then their feet are splayed, very uncomfortable/painful. Someone mentioned using a cookie-sheet with water in it, I think? For them to walk in briefly and get the poop off.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

> And if she's mad at her honey, she uses his toothbrush.


Soooo funny you say this because he always asks me "Is that my toothbrush??" (same color) _but_ one is kept in a completely different room. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

